# Tea and Cigars



## WDS721 (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone do Tea/Cigar pairings? I know coffee is the traditional hot beverage that people drink with cigars, but how about tea? So far, I've found that a good Green Tea (without sugar) tastes great with my favorite smokes. Any thoughts?


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't tried tea with a cigar yet (nor coffee, actually, since I tend to smoke at night). 

At first thought, I believe I'd go for a traditional English breakfast with milk and sugar "cuppa" first, since I think the sweetness in what I'm drinking goes better with most sticks than something savory or bitter. If I try it I'll let you know.

In the meantime, for those of you who really like coffee and are interested in a "coffee-like" tea, I recommend you try pu-erh tea (and particularly the fermented kind if you can get it). It gives you a nice caffeinated energy boost, and it doesn't have any of the funkiness that matcha has.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've heard several people say they like pairing with green tea, though I'm not a GT fan myself. 

I prefer black teas. Problem is, they are heavy on tannins, which, for me, tends to work against getting the best flavor from cigars. I still do it, sweet iced tea being my favored everyday sort of drink (over soda). But, I know if I want to really enjoy my cigar I should lay off the tea and pair with coffee, chocolate, beer, or liquor. YMMV


----------



## WDS721 (Nov 17, 2015)

_In the meantime, for those of you who really like coffee and are interested in a "coffee-like" tea, I recommend you try pu-erh tea (and particularly the fermented kind if you can get it). It gives you a nice caffeinated energy boost, and it doesn't have any of the funkiness that matcha has._

Agreed. Pu-ehr is my morning tea.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

The Kahwah tea from Afghanistan/Pakistan (the damned Durand line!) goes down well with most Upmanns, or a Man O'War Virtue. Tried it with a Ruination too, but no joy from that experience. Stick with the Virtue. Had it with a Tosca a couple of times and was pleasantly surprised by the result. Or maybe that had something to with the elevation of the location. 

Chai Istikan/Ahmad tea, or Alwazah Tea hits the spot with a jolly Bolly or a Ruination or a Cohiba, but it's not for the faint hearted. The double whammy of sky high caffeine and nicotine might leave you braying like a donkey. The Iraqis have a staggering tolerance for caffeine. 

Same rule for the Moroccan teas. I knocked back a big jar of the stuff with a Partagas before boarding and I was soaring well before the plane left the ground. The nico-caffeine combo was like a vicious electric shock to the Medulla. I must have had eyes like dinner plates. Amazed they let me anywhere near the aircraft in that shape. Insight says I should've known better, but I think I packed my brain in the luggage which went in the hold. 

Had some of that tasty mint tea in parts of west Africa. Never found a cigar that quite hit it off with those teas.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I've smoked with iced tea as well as Earl Grey, both plain, and with local honey. Dang it, now you guys are going to have me looking for teas. This place is one slippery slope after another.


----------

